# Cost of Ownership Can Sway Hybrid, Electric Car Purchases



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

A new study by University of Kansas researchers finds that adding total cost of ownership information to EPA stickers is persuasive in car buying decision making.

More...


----------

